# Looking For Hunt Club In Middle Georgia



## deermeat270 (Nov 29, 2004)

All,

My Father and I are looking for a QDM hunt club in Middle Georgia.  He has been transferred to Jacksonville, FL. and I still live in Hall County.  We have decided that it would be best to hunt somewhere in Middle Georgia and meet each other half way.  

We are interested in the following counties:  Bibb, Twiggs, Peach, Houston, Macon, Taylor, Crawford, Dooly, etc.

I have a 27foot camper that I would like to leave on the property during deer season, so a camping area is a plus.  I am also interested in at least 100 acres per hunter.  Also, we are interested in being on this club for more than yr. so we are interested in helping with food plots and stands and betterment of the hunt club as a whole.

If you have any information please email me at deermeat270@gmail.com.

Deer


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 30, 2004)

Comeon 50 reads and no one has even a slight lead for a long time member   

Deer


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 30, 2004)

Looks like your huntin' south of us.  Good luck I'm sure something will pop up although with all this selling of land to developers it's getting EXTREMELY hard to find a good place to hang your hat.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 2, 2004)

btt


----------



## bigunga1 (Dec 2, 2004)

contact 

johny castleberry
crawford co
clerk of the court

if he dont have an opening he can tell ya who does...

tell him gary watson sent ya


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the lead.  Any other contact info you have would help, you can PM me instead of posting it.

Thanks,

Deer


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 6, 2004)

btt


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 10, 2004)

btt


----------



## AKJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts...... 
Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------



## Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

Openings for 856acres in LaurensCo.3ponds,small camphouse with utilities,room for campers,15member max. $650+$50utilities includes family household.


----------



## msubulldog (Mar 17, 2005)

check out the post from 66Nova for QDM club in Marion County.


----------



## T DAWG (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lease*

We have 125 acres for lease in Dooly Co with camp site.
Stands and food plots already in place. 3 bucks taken over the years that score over 140 B & C.
If interested, call
Michael Jordan
404 317-5453


----------



## Hunter450 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hunting Club*

Deermeat,
I sent you an email.


Hunter450


----------



## 20gauge (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a ad post with gon on 4-20-2005 uder taylor co. hunting club you my like.


----------



## Dblackwood (May 8, 2005)

Deer meat,

I will send you a separate e mail if you are interested in my club; please see my post "882 acres.....:

My lease is in Talbot County (a little out of your search area), but it sounds like you are exactly what we are looking for.

Don (404) 309-3490


----------



## cmcmillan (May 9, 2005)

Talbot county, QDM, needs 4 members
$415

Allen
770-943-7758
after 5 pm


----------



## Dblackwood (May 9, 2005)

Please see "Talbot County QDM Club Needs New Members". I don't know how to attach it here. It is a bit North of where you say you want to hunt but ours is a good club.

Don   (404) 309-3490


----------



## cmcmillan (May 10, 2005)

Talbot County
408 Acres
Looking For 6 Members 
Qdm
Family Oriented

Allen
770-943-7758
After 5pm


----------



## JaxMan (Jun 4, 2005)

deermeat270 said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> My Father and I are looking for a QDM hunt club in Middle Georgia.  He has been transferred to Jacksonville, FL. and I still live in Hall County.  We have decided that it would be best to hunt somewhere in Middle Georgia and meet each other half way.
> 
> ...


still Looking for a place?  see my other post "Anyone Interested in S.E. GA. lease"  I too live in Jax and its about 2 1/2 -3 hour north


----------



## andymclendon (Jun 12, 2005)

deermeat270 said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> My Father and I are looking for a QDM hunt club in Middle Georgia.  He has been transferred to Jacksonville, FL. and I still live in Hall County.  We have decided that it would be best to hunt somewhere in Middle Georgia and meet each other half way.
> 
> ...


Hey I have 1100 acres in wilke county on hwy 78 in washington.Im looking for 6 meembers at $460 pure member and we do have work days for food plots.Give me a call at Andy  706-789-2720 or 706-247-1596 THANKS.


----------



## cmcmillan (Jun 28, 2005)

Talbot County  407 acres
QDM, family oriented, bathouse, elect, water
$420 per membership  have 4-5 openings

Allen Mcmillan
770-943-7758
after 5:00 pm


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 29, 2005)

If Buena Vista, Ga. not to far check out Looking for a new club, this ones it and Marion County QDM Club 989 Acers.


----------

